# Sterling Silver Chain



## Rob Eberhard Young (Apr 4, 2009)

Has anyone tried inlaying silver chain for ring work? It seems like the links could provide a nice invisible seam. What I mean of course is cutting a channel as with any inlay at the correct depth for the chain and then gluing in the chain as you lay it in. It looks like a nice pattered ring effect can be achieved without the fuss of trying to do it with a finger ring which are hard to find in a small enough size.

I probably should do a seperate post for this, but on another note, has anyone here ever used any of that patterned sterling sheet that is available? There are some great traditional guilloche and floral designs at Metaliferous in sheet. Of course if we are talking rings, there you have a seaming issue, but as a flat botomed pocket inlay I bet it would look nice...


----------



## leehljp (Apr 4, 2009)

I would like to cut some spiral slots with a pen wizard and inlay the chains in the slots. Wonder how that would look.


----------



## Rob Eberhard Young (Apr 4, 2009)

Seems like a nice flat patterened chain would look cool huh Hank? Should be pretty easy to do and as I said, the link pattern itself makes it easy to get a seamless look so to speak. What you could also do is use a guilloche patterned sheet in between the spirals and maybe do the whole thing in a solid silver M3. In the end it could look quite a bit like a bilet sterling pen almost. Food for thought...


----------



## btboone (Apr 4, 2009)

I've done these inlays in silver. These are laser welded, but they should be able to be soldered as well.


----------



## bitshird (Apr 5, 2009)

Odd this should come up, I've had to do some silver soldering and stone setting since I can't stand very long, I made a center band for a as yet unmade fountain pen using 20 Ga, sterling sheet and gallery bezel, Hummmmmm, I have soldered herringbone chain to sheet for trim, I guess it would look OK around or going down a pen.


----------



## Jgrden (Apr 5, 2009)

leehljp said:


> I would like to cut some spiral slots with a pen wizard and inlay the chains in the slots. Wonder how that would look.



What's a pen wizard??


----------



## leehljp (Apr 5, 2009)

Jgrden said:


> What's a pen wizard??



http://www.bealltool.com/products/turning/lathewiz.php

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=43792&highlight=pen+wizard

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=45077&highlight=pen+wizard


----------



## Jgrden (Apr 8, 2009)

leehljp said:


> http://www.bealltool.com/products/turning/lathewiz.php
> 
> http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=43792&highlight=pen+wizard
> 
> http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=45077&highlight=pen+wizard



Holy Smokes.  That machine is terrific. Now I need to sell more pens so that I can afford this little baby. i can just see black Ebony with a swirl.


----------

